# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Mẹo hữu dụng để sắm  máy đếm tiền thích hợp nhất

## thuxuanmarketing

Trong thời đại ngày nay, việc đếm tiền thủ công bằng tay và kiểm tra tiền giả bằng mắt đã không còn hiệu quả và chuẩn xác nữa. Chính do vậy, may dem tien mini và soi tiền giả đã xuất hiện và trở thành một công cụ đắc lực không những trong một số ngân hàng mà còn ở một số cửa hàng, những doanh nghiệp.



 Hiện thị trường Việt Nam có nhiều loại máy đếm tiền và soi tiền giả, thành ra, khi mua bạn cần chọn những sản phẩm có nguồn gốc xuất xứ uy tín. các loại máy đếm tiền thông dụng trên thị trường được khách hàng ưa thích như: máy đếm tiền Jingrui, máy đếm tiền Balion, Oudis... Máy đếm tiền tốt sẽ khắc phục được một số lỗi thường gặp như lỗi kẹt tiền, cho tiền vào máy không chạy, không phát hiện được tiền giả...Trong một số sản phẩm trên, máy đếm soi tiền giả Oudis được xem là một trong các sản phẩm bán chạy trên thị trường hôm nay, có xuất xứ từ quốc gia Nhật Bản. Máy đếm tiền chuyên dụng đa năng, sử dụng công nghệ hiện đại và thông minh, có thể đếm và phát hiện tiền giả, tiền siêu giả chính xác 100%. ngoài ra, loại máy này có giá thành cũng khá cao so với mặt bằng chung.Người tiêu dùng cũng có thể chọn máy đếm soi tiền giả Modul. Đây là một trong một số thương hiệu máy đếm tiền cao cấp hiện nay, chuyên cung cấp cho công ty, tập đoàn lớn, những siêu thị có nhu cầu đếm tiền nhiều. do vậy, nếu bạn chỉ kinh doanh nhỏ lẻ thì có thể chọn mua loại máy đếm tiền và soi tiền giả với công suất thấp hơn và giá thành thích hợp hơn.


 Xem thêm gia may ep plastic mini chuẩn nhất

 Máy đếm tiền Oudis.Đa phần sản phẩm máy đếm tiền trên thị trường đều có chất lượng và giá cả ở mức không quá cao. Khoảng 1,6-5 triệu đồng với máy đếm tiền thông thường và trên 5 triệu với các máy đếm tiền có chức năng phát hiện tiền giả.Để tránh mua nhầm phải hàng kém chất lượng, bạn nên đến một số cửa hàng uy tín hoặc các đại lý phân phối chính thức để chọn lọc.

 Tất cả sản phẩm đều phải có bảo hành.Kinh nghiệm chọn mua máy đếm tiềnLựa chọn theo mục đích sử dụng: Nếu bạn chỉ cần dùng máy với mục đích đếm với những mệnh giá tiền không lớn và chủ yếu đếm tiền VNĐ thì chọn dòng máy đếm thông thường.Còn nếu bạn sử dụng máy với mật độ nhiều để đếm khối lượng lớn tiền có mệnh giá lớn hoặc ngoại tệ thì đừng bỏ qua mẫu máy phát hiện tiền giả. Dù loại máy này có giá cao hơn dòng máy thông thường nhưng nó mang lại hiệu quả cao và tránh được rủi ro, thất thoát tài sản.Lựa chọn theo kiểu dáng máy: Nếu bạn mua máy để sử dụng cho cửa hàng, công ty nhỏ hay một số phòng bạn thì hãy chọn máy đếm tiền kiểu đứng:

 Máy nhỏ gọn dễ lắp đặt, tuy nhiên khay đếm tiền nhỏ hạn chế số lượng tiền cho một lần đếm.Nếu sử dụng trong những công ty lớn, một số ngân hàng với lượng tiền đếm nhiều thì nên chọn loại máy đếm tiền kiểu nằm. Loại máy đếm tiền này thường có kích thước lớn, nặng có khả năng đếm số lượng tiền mặt lớn.một số điều cần lưu ý:Máy đếm tiền loại tốt là loại máy phải phát hiện được 3 tờ tiền giả liên tiếp nhau. Nếu bạn không có đủ 3 tờ tiền giả để thử máy đếm tiền, bạn có thể dùng cách sau: bạn cho 3 tờ tiền khác mệnh giá liên tục nhau vào trong tập tiền bạn đếm hãy nhớ là cho liên tục nhau. Nhiều loại máy trên thị trường sẽ bắt tờ 1, 3, 5, 7… và bỏ qua tờ 2, 4, 6... Bạn nên chọn các dòng máy bắt được liền tù tì 1, 2, 3, 4, 5… như thế khi bạn kiểm đếm với số lượng nhiều sẽ chính xác và khả năng bắt tiền giả của máy đó sẽ là tối ưu nhất.

----------

